# Offer of two x 200 amp hour batteries



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

A very large generator in work is being mothballed while a new facility is built and the batteries will be replaced when the unit is relocated. There are 16 X 200a/h batteries connected and the contractor has offered me two of these for Tincan. The prospect of being able to exist on battery for extended periods appeals greatly but I am conscious that the installation must be correct. I will need to build some sort of housing to keep them off the floor as they are huge and would foul up my packing arrangement if left on the floor. The batteries are lead acid, just over two years old and have been well maintained for their short lifetime. What size cables would I need to connect from the new units in the garage, about 5meters from the existing leisure battery and do I need to isolate and fuse the new batteries? Or should I bother?

Noel


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

1st Cable size would be how you're going to charge them.
I would think that would be your biggest current. 
Any idea?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You would need seriously thick wire, as in like meter tails or as thick as that going from alternator or starter to the battery.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Couple things;

They NEED fusing at either end of the positive cable. There's loads of articles about wiring/electrical safety/etc on MHF so please read these to protect yourself.

and;

How heavy are they and can you spare the payload loss?.

Sadsack
:idea:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The capacity of the batteries has little impact on the size of cables required.
The maximum charging and discharging currents however do.

If you don,t intend increasing the demand from what you have now then cables of a similar size would be OK. However if the length of the cabiling has to increase then fitting thicker cable will help reduce votage drop.

More on here

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

C.


----------

